# some of my fish :)



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Still figuring out the ins and outs of my camera  it was a rainy day here and I had a quiet moment away from the kids so decided to take some pictures 
ps. some mildly beat up fins due to being new arrivals and pecking-order issues


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful apistogrammas and emperor tetra.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

charles said:


> Beautiful apistogrammas and emperor tetra.


hmm I wonder where they came from.. I also happen to have the same apistos in one of my tanks...


----------

